# I think I'm in love......with a trailer. lol



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I looked at these the other day when I took mine in for maintenance. Keep in mind that I have a 20 yr old steel, that I love. It is heavy and very stable on the road. When I talked to my trailer guy, who is the best ever-he showed me these. Jamco Trailers Canada - Manufacturer of Horse, Livestock, Cargo Trailers THere are very few dealers at all, but they are comparable to mine in the way they handle. They are SOLID. Really really well made, and the price reflects it.....but gorgeous and extremely safe. They are interlocking aluminum planks. There are no exposed wires, inside is just as smooth as the outside. All holes are cut after the trailer is put together. Stainless hinges and screws.....gorgeous.
Now I want one....lol Good luck with that, unless I win the lottery. The 2h BP with DR-around $22K.:?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

No wonder you are in love, it's Canadian made! We tend to be of quality & handle well, but we are pricey. All kidding aside, I love those trailers too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I sooo love this rig but its a bit out of my range price wise. UUUUGH but to dream lol


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

While that is a beauty, I would need a Class 1 drivers license!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I saw this at the Rolex this year and it just blew me away.

Sits five, sleeps three, carries two horses and all tack, and it's shorter than a long bed dually crew cab. Horses travel facing backwards, which gives them the ability to use their hind end to brace against decceleration and bumps.










Freaking awesome.


----------

